# Honda ATV upgrade



## Hambone (Nov 8, 2004)

One of the complaints by us Honda owners is that our suspension is not very soft.  In fact, it can be brutal compared to some of the other manufacturers.  A company called Perfex makes a kit designed to soften up the suspension.  What it does is that it repositions the bottom of the shock so that it becomes more "upright" or straight up and down thus giving you more suspension and softening it.  I ordered one for my Rancher last week and got it installed over the weekend.  While it still isn't a "soft" ride, the kit certainly takes much of the harshness out of the ride.  

They make these for the Rancher, the Foreman and the Rubicon.  If anyone is interested, I ordered it from here:
http://www.hondapartsworld.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3549


----------

